# O que é polvilho azedo?



## ines

Oi, Lems, temos uma dúvida com Belen e Araceli sob o que é o polvilho de azedo, usado na receita de pão de queijo. Por favor, você pode dar para nós uma explicação mais ou menos clara?
Se não conhece, pergunta as mulheres da familia.    
Muito obrigada.


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Oi, Lems, temos uma dúvida com Belen e Araceli sob o que é o polvilho de azedo, usado na receita de pão de queijo. Por favor, você pode dar para nós uma explicação mais ou menos clara?
> Se não conhece, pergunta as mulheres da familia.
> Muito obrigada.



OK, Ines. O polvilho, também chamado de fécula de mandioca, é uma amido (almidón, starch) de mandioca (cassava or manioc). 

O polvilho azedo é um tipo modificado por processo de fermentação e secagem solar, apresentando características bem diversas do polvilho doce. 

Se quiserem mais detalhes, vejam em http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0101-20612001000200003

Este programa foi uma gentileza do departamento culinário Lems Cook.   

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## ines

Gracias Lems por la explicación, ha sido muy clara. 

¡Ahhh!.. ahora me explicó por qué en alguna de las tantas recetas del noreste argentino, a la leche, antes de incorporarla a la preparación, le agregan el jugo de un limón.
O sea que en argentina se usa almidón de mandioca dulce y para acidificarlo le ponen jugo de limón a la leche, y en Brasil, usan leche común y la acidez la obtienen con el almidón de mandioca acidificado.

De todos modos, a no hacerse problemas, Belén y Araceli, yo llevo años preparándolos con leche sin limón y con almidón de mandioca dulce y quedan riquísimos también.   

Muito obrigada, Lems, de novo.


----------



## Matam76

ae galera de Brasil Ou Argentina,
Eu gosteí muito do pão de queijo. . . mas acá no Mexico nao conheço a mandioca, tem algum outro nome?
Tem alguma farinha que seja similar?

OBRIGADO


----------



## nycphotography

Matam76 said:
			
		

> no Mexico nao conheço a mandioca


 
Manioc is also known as cassava and yucca.  But there may be varietal differences, perhaps between sweet and acidic varieties, which may affect any recipes.


----------



## Lems

Matam76 said:
			
		

> ae galera de Brasil Ou Argentina,
> Eu gosteí muito do pão de queijo. . . mas acá no Mexico nao conheço a mandioca, tem algum outro nome?
> Tem alguma farinha que seja similar?
> 
> OBRIGADO


Oi Matam,

Seja bem-vindo ao fórum. Onde aprendeu português?

Lems
______________
_Fazer previsões é difícil, especialmente em relação ao futuro._


----------



## Matam76

Obrigado Lens,
Bom, eu moreí no Brasil tudo um ano, estive no Sul em Santa Catarina, más ágora já estou no México e estou com saudades de algumas coisas como o pão de queijo e ágora estou porcurando os ingredientes da receita. . . 

Meu português é bom? 

Manuel Mata


----------



## Vanda

Muito bom, Manuel. Apenas vou fazer algumas pequenas correções no seu
texto, ok? 



			
				Matam76 said:
			
		

> Obrigado Lems,
> Bom, eu morei no Brasil um ano inteiro. Estive no Sul em Santa Catarina, mas agora já estou no México e estou com saudades de algumas coisas, como o pão de queijo, e agora estou procurando os ingredientes da receita. . .
> 
> Meu português é bom?
> 
> Manuel Mata


 
Acho que tenho uma receita de pão de queijo sem o polvilho azedo (com
outro ingrediente substituindo). Quando achar, eu lhe mando a receita, ok?


----------



## Vanda

To those interested in preparing pão de queijo, 
you'll find on the site below, the steps to 
prepare it, and the ingredients you can
replace, like the cheese and the starch.

pão de queijo


Delicious!!


----------



## Jaén

Matam76 said:
			
		

> Obrigado Lens,
> Bom, eu moreí no Brasil tudo um ano, estive no Sul em Santa Catarina, más ágora já estou no México e estou com saudades de algumas coisas como o pão de queijo e ágora estou porcurando os ingredientes da receita. . .
> 
> Meu português é bom?
> 
> Manuel Mata


 Hola, Matam!

De qué parte de México eres? En el sur-sureste de México (Veracruz-Tabasco-Chiapas) se le conoce como yuca.

Desafortunadamente, allá no se conocen los mismos procesos de industrialización que se le da en Brasil. Allá en México se utiliza básicamente para la producción de almidón, y para uso doméstico, se come solamente cocida y frita. Por lo tanto, no hay cómo preparar el delicioso pão de queijo tan típico en el sureste brasileño!

Además, de que el polvilho doce es hecho con una variedad de la mandioca que no existe por allá! Así, que 'no way'! Si quieres preparar en tu casa, tendrás que importar de las harinas preparadas que se encuentran fácilmente en los supermercados brasileños!

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## Vanda

Jaén said:
			
		

> Hola, Matam!
> 
> 
> Desafortunadamente, allá no se conocen los mismos procesos de industrialización que se le da en Brasil. Allá en México se utiliza básicamente para la producción de almidón, y para uso doméstico, se come solamente cocida y frita. Por lo tanto, no hay cómo preparar el delicioso pão de queijo tan típico en el sureste brasileño!
> 
> Alberto.


 
Alberto,
Na receita que coloquei acima (o site que você acessa clicando em
pão de queijo) tem sugestões para se preparar pão de queijo *sem o*
*polvilho doce*. Pode-se usar* amido de milho* (maisena) e também
pode-se usar outro tipo de queijo, como o parmegiano. 
Há sugestões de vários tipos de pão de queijo que podem ser
preparados em qualquer lugar. Na Inglaterra, por exemplo, tem
até barzinhos de brasileiros em que se prepara o pão de queijo.
Portanto, pode-se saborear o nosso pãozinho em qualquer lugar,
mas, um pouco de bairrismo, o melhor mesmo é o da terrinha:
Minas. hehehhehehhe

]


----------



## Jaén

Concordo plenamente, Vanda!
Na verdade, so vi as receitas após ter mandado o post, mas já vou testar aqui e mandar para minha família e amigos lá no México!

Abraços!

Alberto.


----------



## Matam76

HOla, soy de SAN LUIS POTOSI,
Entonces creo que la espera por Pão de Queijo será mayor. . .. POr lo pronto voy a seguir investigando con las opciones que ya me mandaron . .. . 

GRACIAS 

SALUDOS

MANUEL MATA

Muio obrigado pelas melhoras  . . .. 

vOu ficar aguardando pela receita. .. 

Abraço

MANUEL MATA


----------



## jobs

Hola
Soy italiano, Y vuelvo ahora de Brazil,  Minas gerais.
Los paos de queijo me encantan, y estoy comprobando a hacerlos en italia.
Tantas veces por ano soy en brazil (uberaba, botucatu,itapetininga, curitiba) y tambien en mexico (zitacuaro, michoacan).
Si todavia el tread esta vivo, vos voy a comunicar mis resultados....
Un abrazo
Alberto 

Hello eu sou italiano, e retorno agora do Brasil, Minas Gerais. Os paos do queijo me encantan, e eu voy a probar para fazê-los em Italia. Muitas vezes no anho eu estou em Brasil (uberaba, botucatu, itapetininga, curitiba) e também em México (zitacuaro, michoacan). Se o tread sigue ainda vivo, voy a comunicar meus resultados.... Alberto


Hello I am Italian, and I return now from Brazil, Mines gerais. The paos of queijo enchant me, and I am tryng to do them in Italy. So many times a year I am in Brazil (uberaba, botucatu, itapetininga, curitiba) and also in Mexico (zitacuaro, michoacan). If the tread still  alive, I am going to communicate you my results.... Alberto


----------



## Jaén

jobs said:


> Hola
> Soy italiano, Y vuelvo ahora de Brazil, Minas gerais.
> Los paos de queijo me encantan, y *voy a intentar *hacerlos en italia.
> *Voy a Brasil muchas veces al año *(uberaba, botucatu,itapetininga, curitiba) y *también* *a México* (Zitácuaro, Michoacán).
> Si todavía el thread está vivo, *os* voy a comunicar mis resultados....
> Un abrazo
> Alberto
> 
> Hello eu sou italiano, e retorno agora do Brasil, Minas Gerais. Os paos do queijo me encantan, *e eu vou tentar fazê-los* em Italia. Muitas vezes *ao ano* eu estou em Brasil (uberaba, botucatu, itapetininga, curitiba) e também *em* México (zitacuaro, michoacan). Se o tread sigue ainda vivo, *vou *comunicar meus resultados.... Alberto


 
Hola, tocayo! (cómo se dice "*namesake*" en italiano? No encontré esta palabra en el diccionario Ing/Ita)

Que bom que gostou do pão de queijo, eu também adoro!

Sou mexicano e moro no Brasil faz já vários anos. Eu provei no dia em que cheguei aqui pela primeira vez e fiquei apaixonado por eles! (com um café expresso, mmmmmmmm!)

Espero que você consiga preparar lá na Itália e que fiquem igual de saborosos que os de aqui. Eu só consegui fazer lá no México com a farinha pronta que levei daqui do Brasil. Se você não levou a farinha pronta, espero que consiga fazer com as receitas opcionais que a nossa amiga Vanda colocou aqui no post. Por favor não deixe de nos contar a sua experiência!

Em geral, continue visitando os foruns, pergunte o que quiser e ajude com seus conhecimentos àqueles que estudam e estão aprendendo italiano 

Ah, seja bem-vindo aos foruns e aproveito para desejar um feliz ano novo cheio de realizações, saúde, paz e amor (e um pouquinho de grana, que nunca está demais, não é? hehehehhe) a você e a todos os amigos virtuais do WordReference!

Sinceramente,

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## jobs

tocayo = omonimo (en italiano)
pero sin el carino que tiene en mexico....
Voy a usar maizena, y miramos lo que sale......
Un abrazo!
Alb


----------



## Jaén

Buena suerte, y no dejes de contarnos!

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## joaozao

queria perguntar a voces se posso fazer tapioca com o polvilho azedo...??

obrigado

Quanti ao pao de queijo que eu adoro - vou varias vezes ao brasil vou experimentar.


----------



## jobs

passan los anos, pero aqui se vuelve......
enonces, las pruebas que yo hize con la maizena fureron un disastre total......
una media tortilla pegatda y pesada......
La unica è "o polvinho"....pero los hizes con pecorino italiano 50% y queso parmigiano 50%.......como dizen en brasil "maravilha!"


----------



## Vanda

joaozao said:


> queria perguntar a voces se posso fazer tapioca com o polvilho azedo...??
> 
> obrigado
> 
> Quanti ao pao de queijo que eu adoro - vou varias vezes ao brasil vou experimentar.



Pode, é só dar uma 'googlada'' que vai encontrar um monte de receitas.


----------

